# Southern Oregon Mountain Spots?



## NocturnalJoe (Apr 6, 2014)

Will be hopping a bus to Southern Oregon the frist of May. Am loking for some good spots up in the mountains, at least 5 miles or more from any road or trail. Plan on staying up in the mountains, growing fod, making a little shelter cabin, ect. Have herd alot of hippies in southern Oregon, and am abit of a hippie myself.


----------



## zapporra (Apr 6, 2014)

this sounds cool. keep us posted on your progress. I wouldn't mind meeting some hippies in southern Oregon.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 6, 2014)

How do you plan on getting resupplied? If that were my endeavor, I'd get on oogle earth and look for something not too steep with a grocery store near the treeline. Find at least four spots like that before you head out. Scout until you find something you like. You may find that 5 miles is more distance than you need to be all alone. 

Make a false camp close to where you enter the trees and make it look like you use it. Also, vary your path to avoid making a trail.


----------



## NocturnalJoe (Apr 6, 2014)

I plan on getting food in town before hiking up, then for resupply would be a trip down the mountain and back up it. Looking for a spot somewhat close to water.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 6, 2014)

NocturnalJoe said:


> I plan on getting food in town before hiking up, then for resupply would be a trip down the mountain and back up it. Looking for a spot somewhat close to water.


Water=people and Game Wardens

Narrows your choices. Water is easy to spot on GE. Year round water might be tougher.


----------



## NocturnalJoe (Apr 7, 2014)

Am looking in Umpqua, Wilamette forest area's.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 7, 2014)

No civilization there, gonna eat berries? Roseburg is nearby and has some civilization at least...and a set of rr tracks that lead to Eugene when it is time for you to leave.


----------



## NocturnalJoe (Apr 7, 2014)

You ever been there?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep. It isn't a big town, you're on the I-5, river nearby.

If you don't like it, you have options there. Hitchin' is cool in Oregon (not the Dalles). You can walk along the Interstate last I heard.


----------



## NocturnalJoe (Apr 7, 2014)

Have only passed thru Roseburg before. Berries should be a option, blackberrys, slalom berries, ect. Plan on growing food as well.


----------



## West (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey bud, if you haven't already you should read "The Dharma Bums" by Jack Kerouac. The whole book is basically him and his buddy going into the mountains like you're talking about, in the Northwest too. It's supposed to be "the book that started the hippie generation", which is a little bold but Jack Kerouac is widely accepted as the father of the hippie movement. You might enjoy!


----------



## NocturnalJoe (Apr 8, 2014)

Will definitely check it out.


----------



## NocturnalJoe (Apr 19, 2014)

Am here just north of Medford Oregon in the national Forest.


----------



## Artemisia Blackwell (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey, this is a few years late, but I know some fuckin rad spots in southern Oregon.


----------

